# Springs...



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Just bought my Cruze brand new and I love it. I have never had a new car before, so it's a real treat. Only thing is, it sort of handles like a boat compared to my previous vehicles. It definitely needs a LITTLE drop. Not slammed retarded low. I see Eibach makes a set for our Cruzes and drops it like 1.2" front and rear I think. I would want the front to be slightly lower because that's what most spring sets do.


B&G, Eibach, H&R?


Suggestions, comments? 


I also plan on getting Eibach camber adjusting bolts for a more finely tuned alignment


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Invierno said:


> Just bought my Cruze brand new and I love it. I have never had a new car before, so it's a real treat. Only thing is, it sort of handles like a boat compared to my previous vehicles. It definitely needs a LITTLE drop. Not slammed retarded low. I see Eibach makes a set for our Cruzes and drops it like 1.2" front and rear I think. I would want the front to be slightly lower because that's what most spring sets do.
> 
> 
> B&G, Eibach, H&R?
> ...


What were your other cars and why did they handle so well if they weren't new?

You're lucky. My first new car was a 2006 kia rio :th_thumbsdownsm: Wasn't my choice.


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

THe car I drove before the Cruze was a 2002 Oldsmobile Aurora 4.0 V8. It was a boat...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you have the 1LT with the regular suspension and 16" wheels or the 2LT with the slightly stiffer suspension and 17" wheels? The car handles differently going from a squishy S speed rated 16" tire to a stiffer V speed rated 17" tire. The stiffer suspension is more than adequate to over-drive a tire with floppy sidewalls. I went through a bit of a learning phase when putting on the squishy snow tires last winter, and discovering the reduced handling a lower speed rated snow tire had over the OEM all-seasons. 

Point being, budget for wheels and tires too, since the OEM tires on the 1LT will be the next weakest link in the suspension setup after a drop.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

That is the first time I've ever heard the cruze referred to as a 'boat'. I just had an impala for the last week. THAT is a boat. In contrast I'd put the cruze as a life raft.


----------



## dagles71 (Nov 29, 2012)

I put B&G S2 sport springs on my cruze it lowers the front over an inch and the rear about an inch.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> What were your other cars and why did they handle so well if they weren't new?
> 
> You're lucky. My first new car was a 2006 kia rio :th_thumbsdownsm: Wasn't my choice.


I know, I'm very pleased with my Cruze. The last few cars I have had were a 98 BMW 328i, so that handled great stock and I upgraded minor things i.e. strut tower braces, good tires. Then I had a 05 Subaru WRX. I upgraded many things on that to include lowered springs, performance alignment, amazing grip tires, lots of poly suspension bushings, thicker/stiffer sway-bars and end-links, etc. Then I had a 98 Jeep Grand Cherokee 5.9. I supercharged that but also lowered it on H&R springs, Bilstein shocks, poly bushings, stiff thick sway-bars again, etc etc. It still handled like a boat, but for an SUV it was pretty good. Then I had a 98 Honda Prelude and for its time, it was noted as one of the best handling FWD cars. It had Ground Control (Eibach) coilovers, sticky tires, sway bar upgrades, etc. 

Obviously I understand the Cruze isn't a sports car and that's not exactly why I bought it. I just think a small drop would not only make it look better but also improve some handling characteristics. 



sciphi said:


> Do you have the 1LT with the regular suspension and 16" wheels or the 2LT with the slightly stiffer suspension and 17" wheels? The car handles differently going from a squishy S speed rated 16" tire to a stiffer V speed rated 17" tire. The stiffer suspension is more than adequate to over-drive a tire with floppy sidewalls. I went through a bit of a learning phase when putting on the squishy snow tires last winter, and discovering the reduced handling a lower speed rated snow tire had over the OEM all-seasons.
> 
> Point being, budget for wheels and tires too, since the OEM tires on the 1LT will be the next weakest link in the suspension setup after a drop.


I think I have the 1LT. I forget what the difference between 1 and 2LT is? In retrospect after doing some research I saw that the LTZ (or maybe 2LT as you say?) has the "stiffer suspension" and I kinda wish I would have opted for that. Not sure what they did to make it stiffer and if that can be replicated on the 1LT at all... 

But yes, I know what you're saying in that tires have their breaking points if you will and are more prone to being the weak link when dropped. In fact, everything is. The shocks will probably wear out faster, etc. I understand this though and I am not looking to slam the car with coilovers or anything lol. Just a little drop with some stiffer springs would go a long way for right now, until I can get some wider wheels with stickier tires to compliment it.



dagles71 said:


> I put B&G S2 sport springs on my cruze it lowers the front over an inch and the rear about an inch.


I looked them up, they look good. The Eibach Sport springs drop it 1.2" both front and rear. It sounds like the B&G might be better? It is about a $100 difference...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cruze a "boat" :signs053:. My Montana was a boat. It literally felt like it was floating down the road, but it stuck to the road.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You might find what you're looking for here.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3576

Don't forget to contribute once you've made your choice.


----------



## dagles71 (Nov 29, 2012)

*B&G*

I installed B&G S2 Sport Springs on my 2012 cruze. It lowered it about 1 1/2 inches and handles much better. No lean on high speed cornering, stiffened it up nicely, not too much and the chevy dealer said I didnt need any added parts to align properly. No camber bolts needede! youl love them. www.AutoAnything.com low price garranty and free shipping. If you add them to your shopping cart after giving them your email address and then dont purchase they will send you a 12% off coupon! Then purchase them.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

dagles71 said:


> I installed B&G S2 Sport Springs on my 2012 cruze. It lowered it about 1 1/2 inches and handles much better. No lean on high speed cornering, stiffened it up nicely, not too much and the chevy dealer said I didnt need any added parts to align properly. No camber bolts needede! youl love them. www.AutoAnything.com low price garranty and free shipping. If you add them to your shopping cart after giving them your email address and then dont purchase they will send you a 12% off coupon! Then purchase them.


Well to align a cruze it takes cam bolts that go in the knuckle to strut upper bolt I lowered mine with eibachs pro kit and I had to align it and in February there will be shims available for rear and my shop will be one of the first alignment shop to get a set for my car.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Invierno said:


> I also plan on getting Eibach camber adjusting bolts for a more finely tuned alignment


Don't need to be expensive spc makes some and there fairly cheep and any alignment shop will stock them because there used in most front wheel drive cars.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

